

Particle Video (flash) - millions
http://unitzeroone.com/labs/particleVideo/

======
zokier
I think Fairlights recent demos deserve mentioning:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ2iQQvofCE&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ2iQQvofCE&hd=1)
Ceasefire (all fall down..) by CNCD vs Fairlight, presented at Assembly 2010

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk_hlhVqg_8&hd=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk_hlhVqg_8&hd=1)
CNCD vs Fairlight: Agenda Circling Forth, presented at Breakpoint 2010

------
mitko
It's amazing but it makes my eyes hurt. It reminds me of an old B/W "Опера" TV
set.

------
NicuCalcea
I tried playing some heavy metal clips with it. It is now the tool I use to
watch video clips.

------
wizche
Really impressive! Good job

